
Ikea sells 500 Euro standing desk in Netherlands, not North America - j45
http://www.ikea.com/nl/nl/catalog/products/90088946/
======
ef4
Here's something equivalent for even less money. I have one, and it works
great. I actually used a tabletop from Ikea for the desk surface:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NJUQVG/ref=wms_ohs_prod...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NJUQVG/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

~~~
j45
Standdesk.io has a motorized desk for the same amount too -- I'm interested in
an electric desk.

Still, if Ikea sold standing desks, I wonder if they'd get mainstream quicker.

------
deanfranks
A couple of years ago IKEA NA sold a motorized sit/stand desk. No idea why
they stopped carrying it, but I would assume slow sales was the reason.

~~~
j45
I didn't know that, it's too bad :)

------
fallinghawks
Not sure of the point of the post, but here's the base I bought for 500
_dollars_ and I threw on a beautiful piece of birch finished marine plywood I
scored on craigslist for $50.
[http://www.thehumansolution.com/uplift-900-electric-sit-
stan...](http://www.thehumansolution.com/uplift-900-electric-sit-stand-desk-
base-silver.html)

~~~
j45
The points were a few:

\- Why doesn't Ikea make this available in more places where shipping heavy
standing desks is not reasonable (ie., Canada from the US)

\- As bulky as the Ikea standing desk looks, I could see it being used in a
lot of offices in North America just because it was easily accessible

For me, I discovered the uplift shortly after posting too -- it looks like a
great deal and great table. Glad to hear you are liking it too. I'm presently
speccing one out!

~~~
fallinghawks
I'm real pleased with mine. The only advice I'd say is to place the uppydowny
switch as far out of the way as you can deal with. The case is a bit flimsy
where it screws to the table, and I worry I'll break it off if I knock it with
my knee a few more times.

------
SNvD7vEJ
On August 1, 2014, the "GALANT" series will be replaced by a new series called
"BEKANT". Maybe this is what is going on?

Here is the short info (in swedish):
[http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/categories/departments/wor...](http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/desks_and_tables/)

------
Jimmy99
I used a cardboard box to create a standing desk. I then changed jobs & needed
something portable. After not finding anything My father & I decided to build
our own. We are launching on kickstarter soon, if you are interested you can
find out more here [http://zestdesk.com/](http://zestdesk.com/)

------
chromaton
Doesn't include the top apparently.

You can search my post history to see how I made a sit/stand desk for less
than $200.

Does anyone know how well the legs stay parallel and if this is a problem with
the motion components?

------
nexerus
Typical americans, welcome to the rest of the world. Try living outside of NA
for a month or so and see just how many things aren't available to you, or the
insane prices you have to pay.

~~~
ubiquitouscroak
What kinds of things are we missing? And do you mean insane high prices or
insane low prices? For most things I was under the impression the U.S. was
cheaper.

~~~
nexerus
Outside the US people have to pay up to 50% more for products from the US. See
the recent case in Australia about the prices they pay for software and Apple
products.

Then there's the "This website/service is not available in your country.", for
example, see Netflix, Hulu, Pandora and so on.

------
rdtsc
Unrelated question, is IKEA website broken on Chrome for anyone else? If I
switch to Firefox it works ok. Chrome doesn't -- the image of the desk
overlaps the text on the right.

~~~
nirix
Looks fine for me on OS X running Chrome 35.

------
maxcan
its not exactly comparable, but:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MS7106/ref=oh_aui_detai...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MS7106/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
Grue3
500 euro is insane price for a desk.

